# CDCO Power Feed



## JPigg55 (Aug 29, 2014)

Decided to start a new thread for this.
Bought the power feed from CDCO. Ordered it yesterday morning and received it today. Not bad even if I'm in west, central illinois and CDCO in Chicago area.
Going to try and post the pictures of opening the box with more later when I try to install on my 8520.


----------



## calstar (Aug 29, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing(lots of pics please) this project.   Brian


----------



## drs23 (Aug 29, 2014)

That's very impressive that it came with a Milky Way!!:rofl:  J/K

Looking forward to the install pics.


----------



## Terrywerm (Aug 30, 2014)

I will be watching this one with great interest, as I would like to install a power feed on my 8520 sometime in the future.


----------



## Bishop (Aug 30, 2014)

I'll be watching as well. My 8520 has a power feed but the motor is failing, I can see having to replace it eventually. Thanks for posting the picks and leading the way. 

Cheers
Shawn


----------



## 34_40 (Aug 30, 2014)

Me too!  I'll be watching (and learning) as a power feed would be a great addition to my 8520!  Thanks for this thread! :man:


----------



## Rbeckett (Aug 30, 2014)

Please keep posting the great pics especially as you install the feed to your machine.  This type of how to will help a lot of our member to install their own when their time comes.  Thanks for the pics of the box opening, I like the way everything is packed in styro-foam and protected in bags too.  I bet it is going to be an easy install which  will make you  wonder why you didn't do this a long time ago.  Thanks!!!!


----------



## brasssmanget (Aug 30, 2014)

I hope you have better luck with yours than I had with the one I got from them. Internal switch went after 4 months and I could not get it to engage anymore for forward/reverse. Called and asked about replacement warranty and got laughed at [when he even returned calls at all]. Ended up with one from Enco and has been running great ever since [about 18 months now]. Might have been a fluke on the unit itself, but customer service and return policies were right at the bottom of my scale of 1-10.....

In any case - I hope all goes well for you.)


----------



## emasbury (Aug 30, 2014)

Keep us posted, I could see this in my future too.


----------



## JPigg55 (Aug 30, 2014)

I'll definitely post lots of pictures and video clip (if I can figure out how), but in the middle of a concrete project right now.
Framing and pouring a car port and patio.At least trying in between the rain drops.


----------



## JPigg55 (Sep 3, 2014)

Just a little update.
Had a little time today and did a test run on the PF to make sure it ran. Everything seems to work OK.
Did a quick measure on the mounting plate and drive gear. Looks like I'll have to fab some sort of adapter plate, drill and tap, and make an adapter for the shaft to make the gear fit.
Not sure yet if it will be worth the trouble or just take my lumps and try to sell it and go for a Servo PF. They're supposed to fit with little modification.
Have to look it over again when I've got more time.


----------



## JPigg55 (Sep 11, 2014)

After looking things over again, I've decided to go for the install on the CDCO PF.
I've got some time off coming in a couple three weeks when I hope to start.
I'd like to make this a bit interactive with everyone here. Plan starting by dissassembling the parts of the mill necessary and taking measurements, measure out the dimensions of the parts in the PF while while taking pictures along the way.
I'll post the pictures and dimensions along with my thought on what I need and how to make/aquire them to make it fit. This way, I have the advantage of your thoughts and ideas (especially ones I don't think of) while attempting this project.
I think this site/forum is a great rescource with knowledgable, helpful, experienced people that I use frequently while setting up and learning the craft. I'd love feedback from concepts/ideas to materials to use to set-up and fabrication along with the best tooling to use.
I've always heard 2 heads are better than one. With the number of heads here (and the knwoledge and experience contained within), I'm hoping to come up with the best and easiest design.


----------



## JPigg55 (Oct 9, 2014)

Well, I posted an update this past weekend, but the site "Crash" wiped it out.
Can't remember what I wrote, but I can repost the pictures later.
After looking and measuring, I think I'll have to make a shaft extension in order to fit it. Started turning down an old, beat-up, brass punch I inherited with the farmstead.
In hindsite, I'm wondering if this is a suitable metal to use. Any thoughts ?


----------



## 34_40 (Oct 9, 2014)

I don't think it'll be a problem using brass.  it may actually be a wear point / consumable and save more expensive parts should things bind up.


----------



## JPigg55 (Oct 15, 2014)

Well, after several futile attempts, I may giving up on the install.
While this PF my easily go on a Bridgeport, it's a different story for the Clausing.
In order to maintain spacing with the micrometer dial, the only option I haven't tried is to shorten the bevel gear and turn down the OD to fit the micrometer dial.
Biggest problem for me to do that would be the need to cut a new key way in the shaft (pretty much not an option for me since I'd have to use my mill to cut it). Either that or use the existing key way and leave the manual handwheel off.
After a PM discussion with Tool-in-the-Box about the PF on his (shown here: http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/24996-My-Clausing-8520), he said his had a Servo type 100 on it and didn't appear to need any modifications for installation.
In the end, I think I'm going to try and re-sell the CDCO PF to try and recover some of the money I spent and go with a Servo type. If it doesn't sell, I may try machining it down to work.
So I'll be listing it for sale in the Classifieds here and maybe on eBay if anyone's interested or you can PM me.


----------



## Mrcushman (Dec 21, 2014)

I installed an Alighn Power Feed on my Clausing 8520. I used as a guide an article from the Home Shop Machinist magazine. I made a lead screw extension that I screwed on in place of the existing acorn nut. I had a dial that was the right diameter that I bored to slide over the brass gear supplied with the power feed. I used the supplied brass gear and sleeved it for my 9/16 lead screw. It works very well. You can buy all the parts for repair or buy a different brass gear with 9/16 bore from Bestline products.


----------



## wlburton (Dec 9, 2015)

Mrcushman said:


> I installed an Alighn Power Feed on my Clausing 8520. I used as a guide an article from the Home Shop Machinist magazine. I made a lead screw extension that I screwed on in place of the existing acorn nut. I had a dial that was the right diameter that I bored to slide over the brass gear supplied with the power feed. I used the supplied brass gear and sleeved it for my 9/16 lead screw. It works very well. You can buy all the parts for repair or buy a different brass gear with 9/16 bore from Bestline products.


Do you recall what issue of HSM had the article about adapting a power feed to the 8520?

Bill


----------

